# from USA to Cyprus, please help



## confused_rose (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I could really use some helpful tips or any advice on my situation. I am a Cypriot, but my girlfriend is from the states and we are trying to get her over here, but are completely stumped on what we are suppose to do in order for her to be able to stay longer than the 90 days. 

here's the situation:
1. she does fall under category c/d because she is self employeed, however she would like to look for a second job here in cyprus as she works from home in the states and would be able to continue doing that here. 

2. I have read up on a Temporary Residence Permit (TRP)which is applied for once you are in the country. What we dont understand is does this allow you to look for a job here in cyprus and would it give her leave of stay over the 90 day period?

I am fully cypriot and will provide accomodation, if that helps any...

please let me know, any tips would be highly appreciated


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

confused_rose said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I could really use some helpful tips or any advice on my situation. I am a Cypriot, but my girlfriend is from the states and we are trying to get her over here, but are completely stumped on what we are suppose to do in order for her to be able to stay longer than the 90 days.
> 
> ...


I think the best person to answer your questions is Cleo Shahteet, who is also American with a wife who is of Cypriot origin.
I am sure when he pops into the forum next time he will be ale to give you some advice.

Veronica


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I would assume that as long as she has enough money in a bank account to prove she could support herself then she could stay longer. The TRP would allow her to stay longer than 90 days but she would still need a work permit if she found a job in Cyprus. 

I wish I could help more, but my wife is actually Italian American with an Irish passport too so we can both live in Cyprus since I am the spouse of an EU citizen. Everyone thinks she is Cypriot since she grew up in Cyprus with a Cypriot stepfather so she kind of is, but not on paper :-0


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I would call the Cyprus Consulate in New York or the Cyprus Embassy in DC. I think it might help if you are engaged but not sure.


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

I am an American who has just moved to Cyprus and found it extremely easy compared to other countries I have lived in. I am not of Cypriot origin nor am I married to a Cypriot.

I just went to immigration and presented the following documents:

Birth certificate
Passport
Proof of funds in a Cypriot bank account
Proof that I purchased a home in Cyprus (a rental agreement would also apply)
Copies of Utility bills in Cyprus
Proof of health insurance in Cyprus
Proof that I have sufficient funds to live on (copies of my bank statements and investment account statements from the US)
Copy of my annual Social Security statement - I am not old enough to receive SS, but it shows what I will be receiving when I am old enough.
Proof that I sold my house in the US
Proof of paying utility bills in the US

Basically, I inudated them with paperwork.

I also had to provide 2 photos and pay around 65 euros.

I had to go to the bank and get a guarantee of 855 Euros that is held in a separate account for 2 years - basically, it's to purchase a plane ticket out of Cyprus for me should I behave badly. The bank then provides letter to immigration. This little process cost me 55 euros.

They processed my application. It's supposed to take 4 weeks, they told me it would take 3-4 months. It took 1 month and I received my pink registration paper in the mail at my house in Frenaros. There is also a booklet they give you. I'm glad that it went so smoothly because I needed this document to register my car in Cyprus. You need the booklet and pink registration form to change your driver's license to a Cypriot license.

This permit says "Visitor" and also says that I am allowed to work in Cyprus though I did not ask to work. It is valid for 1 year. Then I have to renew it.

Prior to my moving to Cyprus permanently, I contacted the Cypriot embassy in Washington DC (I went in there personally). They could not answer any of my questions and sent me to Cypriot immigration, who did not respond to my requests. Fortunately, I had an idea of what was needed because I had residency in two other EU countries (for my job). Cyprus did not require a criminal investigation, nor a physical (for infectious diseases) .

Hope this helps you.


----------

